# Changing Motor Magnets



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats the best way to replace the motor magnets in a Life Like M Chassis? I have the both chassis striped down and i cannot get the motor magnets in the new chassis. Any technique and tips on doin this? Iam getting my butt kicked!

Thanks
Blake


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They should fit right in, but not loose.........no movement. The best chassis/magnet combos have the magnets sticking out of the bottom of the chassis, though very slightly. The problem is the metal flux piece that keeps them in. Sometime it likes to be stubborn.


----------

